# Dakine clear stomp pad?



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Go for it, it will obscure the graphics but if you think a stomp pad should cover the pizza you've got bigger problems. It'd fit perfectly half way between the pizza graphic and insert pack.


----------



## Neversummer85 (Oct 21, 2015)

Phedder said:


> Go for it, it will obscure the graphics but if you think a stomp pad should cover the pizza you've got bigger problems. It'd fit perfectly half way between the pizza graphic and insert pack.


Heh I should have specified that the picture is deceiving. There's actually about an inch or two of room between bindings and the pizza once mounted up even with them in the widest stance which is uncomfortable for me anyway. I'm in the middle of the inserts with my preferred stance. That's why I'm looking to put it closer to if not directly on the pizza. I thought about the Neff pizza slice stomp but it's gigantic so it'd be even worse than a clear one. I'm not normally this vain but come on that board though.... 

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Neversummer85 (Oct 21, 2015)

My apologies for the unpreparedness of my post haha this is what I'm actually dealing with.... 

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Then my vote goes for this:










or


----------



## Neversummer85 (Oct 21, 2015)

I totally forgot about a bottle opener stomp. Props! I do love that beer can... Which incidentally is bacon in Jamaican. Maybe I should just put it outside my bindings since I'm really looking more for scraping than grip off the lift.

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

#offseasonprobs lol


----------



## Neversummer85 (Oct 21, 2015)

Rogue said:


> #offseasonprobs lol


Word

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## bksdds (Jul 2, 2015)

if you get that stomp pad you can cut and separate the spikes so it doesn't obscure the pizza. I love pizza too.
:embarrased1:


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

Neversummer85 said:


> I'm really looking more for scraping than grip off the lift.
> 
> Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk



Why not black studs that you can artfully stick around the pizza and letters? Volcom and Dakine come to mind. 

Or Crab Grab rails or scrompers?


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

My son has the burton clear on his board and it is virtually invisible. I'd assume the dakine to be similar.


----------



## SteezyRidah303 (Oct 5, 2010)

Neversummer85 said:


> Just wondering if anyone familiar with or uses these. I haven't been able to find them in any local shops so I can't judge their actual appearance. Normally wouldn't be that worried but I do ride Flow bindings so having something to kick snow and ice off with is handy. I want to put one on my Smokin Big Wig because the pizza is way more important than a stomp pad but I'd like some feedback on whether they really are good for leaving graphics intact. Thanks...
> 
> Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


Dude crab grab alll day!! The rails are awesome for grabs and wont take up much space


----------



## Neversummer85 (Oct 21, 2015)

SteezyRidah303 said:


> Dude crab grab alll day!! The rails are awesome for grabs and wont take up much space


Not sure those will work. I did consider them. I think my best bet is the small crab claws on the edges of the pizza. I ride switch so I could just put em on both sides 

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ninjabic (Apr 16, 2016)

I use the smaller sized Grab Rails by Crab Grab for a stomp pad. Looks simple and clean and provides great grip.


----------



## Neversummer85 (Oct 21, 2015)

Well if I find them in a shop by me I'll be sure to size them up but it's hard to find anything good around me except Buckmans and I'm kinda sore at them for firing me over some concocted bs. I usually buy online and I'm loath to do that without a sizing up. 

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

I'll actually contribute this time since the thread is still going lol On my Pickle for reference:


----------



## Neversummer85 (Oct 21, 2015)

I have the clear modular dakines on a couple of my other boards but I have never physically found the one I'm thinking of in person. That is a good reference generally speaking though. Thanks... 

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## SteezyRidah303 (Oct 5, 2010)

Neversummer85 said:


> Not sure those will work. I did consider them. I think my best bet is the small crab claws on the edges of the pizza. I ride switch so I could just put em on both sides
> 
> Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


I can land jumps 1 footed with the skate rails only on the edges of my Bataleon ETA and just regular 1 footed riding is cake. your foot has something to push against on both sides and it makes for a great scraper before binding up. I like to ride the lift switch sometimes to give my knee a rest and with this setup it works just as good both ways.


----------



## emt.elikahan (Mar 12, 2014)

I had it on a previous board. Will look to see if i can find any shots of it on..

Sorry for bad shots, they're snap-shots from videos. The stomp pad seems to be quite noticeable..


----------

